# Baby Sitting in Dubai



## pixie_lee (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi,

I am a single parent in Dubai. I live with my 10 year old daughter in Jumeirah Lake Towers and I'm looking for someone who can watch my daughter for and hour until I get in from work and some occasional weekend when I have to work.

Does any know of someone who is responsible/reliable for babysitting?

I would really like to meet other mothers who live in Jumeirah Lake Towers (I live in Icon 1 building)

I was planning on paying around 20/- per hour or 200/- per weekend day.

If anyone has any info they could give me it would be much apprecitated!!

Thanks!


----------

